# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Hakan DOGANAY of Turkey-8348 Grafts(6554+1830), FUE

## Hakan Doganay, MD

These are 8384 (2742 grafts from beard) grafts, before and after 15 days, 1 year and 18 months results. We did first operation. 1 year after the first operation, we transplanted additional 2742 grafts in the second operation.

Here is the dates of the operations:

*FIRST OPERATION: 4562 ( hair) + 1080 ( beard) = 5642* 

January 1th, 2012 2248 Grafts
January 9th, 2012 2314 Grafts
Januaey 10th, 2012 1080 Grafts ( from beard)

*SECOND OPERATION: 1992 (hair ) + 750 (beard) = 2742*

February 6th, 2013 1992 Grafts
February 7th, 2013 750 Grafts ( from beard)

*4562 + 1992 = 6554 hair grafts
1080 + 750 = 1830 beard grafts*

*TOTAL = 8384 Grafts ( hair + beard)* 


For this operation, Choi Hair Transplanter / implanter Pen technique was used. With this technique, we use small pen needles which has 6-7-8mm diameters for planting grafts into recipient sites. After the surgery, patient's recovery is faster and the result is natural. 

To extract the grafts from the donor area, we use small blade called micro-motor, it has 0.7-0.8 mm diameter and does not harm donor hairs' roots. 

Thanks for your comments.

you can check more results:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13572

FOR CONSULTATION: www.hakandoganayfue.com 

CONTACT: info@hakandoganayfue.com

----------


## Tiger norwood's

State of the art FUE work doc, it demonstrates quite well, why you have been selected as an IAHRS recommended surgeon. Keep up the good work.

----------


## baldozer

Incredible work!

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your comments. You can check some of our other results:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13572

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13361

Thanks

----------


## tonypizza

*Incredible* result for this patient

/suffering

----------


## Artista

*Dr. Doganay* , Hello!! Your works are so very impressive..Great jobs your patients must be so very satisfied..Im glad  that you are a member here!

----------


## vinnytr

I have met this patient in person , his results look absolutely amazing !!  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

*Vinnytr*  Thats GREAT,, thanks bro

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your comments. We will keep posting more results.

----------


## FearTheLoss

very impressive

----------


## FearTheLoss

is his donor area, beard and head, completely tapped out? or how many more grafts do you think you could get from each? if he wanted to go all out..

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Tonypizza and Artista! Thanks for your comments.

----------


## ljpviper

How long have you been doing transplants doctor? You have some of nicest hairlines among the different patients you posted. They all are very natural looking. I guess you have a good eye for that.

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

@ FearTheLost,
We can get more 1500 hair and 1000 beard grafts, but he doesn't need another operation.

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

@Dear ljpviper!
Thanks for your comment. I have been doing transplants since 2002.
 As you mentioned, the hairline is very important to have natural looking results. After long time experience, we create very natural results with Choi Implanter Pen Technique and this is the reason why many people from the USA, Canada, Australia UK, other Eurpean countries, Chine, India, Saudi Arabia, UAE, etc. come our clinic  to have these kind of results.

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your comment Tiger norwood's. You can also check our latest post:http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16001

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Hi All,

You can also check another high number of graft result: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=14717

Thanks

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear ljpviper,

You can also check the following 1700 graft result to see the hairline design: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...453&highlight=

Thanks

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

We also posted the case of this patient's brother in the following link: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...lanter-Pen-FUE

----------


## HARIRI

Bravo Dr. Hakan, This is the best result I have ever seen for Dr. Hakan. It yielded just like manual FUE. This patient should be the clinic model, he remind me of Bobman & Jotronic of H&W clinic. How I wish I could be like him one day. BTW does he have a name?  :Smile:

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dear HARIRI,

Thanks for your comment. What we can say that the patient is quite happy with his result. Due to patient confidentiality, we can not give his name, but we can call him as Mr. Happy on the forum  :Smile: 

Thanks again.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Dr. Doganay, do you do a lot of body hair to head in your practice, it seems in the advanced nw cases you've posted on the forum that you have had good success using beard hair. A lot of other surgeons don't try body hair as they think it's inconsistent in the results it produces, are you doing something different to get these amazing results? 

Thanks, and keep up the good work. 

FTL

----------

